#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη αποχέτευσης ακαθάρτων σε βρόχους

## SMBD

---

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Θα στο άλλαζαν οι εργολάβοι σε κάθε περίπτωση!!! Κανένας σχετικός με το αντικείμενο δε θα το έκανε αυτό.

----------


## majakoulas

Για πόσο πληθυσμό μιλάμε ο οικισμός?
Αν κάτω από 4000 ζόρικο να σου βγει αγωγός πάνω από Φ200, το αντίθετο μάλλον στα ακραία σημεία να μη σου βγαίνει ο έλεγχος του 10% αυτοκαθαρισμού (οπότε μπαλαμούτι κατά τα γνωστά).
Αλήθεια πως λύνεις δίκτυο με βρόγχους με ανοικτούς αγωγούς??? Με τις ίδιες μεθόδους με κλειστά? Και γιατί σε μια διακλάδωση το σκατό να πάει από την μία ή από την άλλη αφού δεν είναι υπό πίεση? Παίρνεις αναλογία λυμμάτων αναλόγως κλίσεων? Ή με σκεπτικό σε κάθε φρεάτιο οι αγωγοί εξόδου να έχουν ίδιο ύψος πλήρωσης? Μάλλον το τελευταίο θα παίζει

Edit: Πόσες πιθανότητες υπάρχουν για να μην ξανακάνει σχέδια να έβγαλε φωτοτυπία την μελέτη ύδρευσης με καλυμμένα τα στοιχεία και με το χέρι να έβαλε καρφωτά αποτελέσματα???

Edit2: Και το ακόμα καλύτερο παντού παροχή 80% της ύδρευσης χωρίς να υπολογίσει τίποτα από πληθυσμούς και ρέστα και μόνο λύση κάθε τμήματος αγωγού με μια κλίση έτσι να υπάρχει. Στις μηκοτομές τι κάνει? Καμιά πτώση σε απότομες μεταβολές ταχύτητας?

----------


## majakoulas

Ναι, και για αυτό δεν σου βγαίνει ο αυτοκαθαρισμός, γιατί λόγω οικισμού έχεις χαμηλή δόμηση άρα μικρές παροχές, και άρα στα ακραία σημεία αφού δεν μπορείς να μειώσεις διατομή με 10% παροχή της παροχής αιχμής η ταχύτητα σου βγαίνει πολύ μικρή.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Για μεγάλες κλίσεις βάλε φρεάτια πτώσης και είσαι εντάξει

----------


## majakoulas

> Αυτό που είπε ο majakoulas με το δίκτυο ύδρευσης είναι πολύ πιθανόν να έκανε ο παιχταράς μας!


Έχω δει και χειρότερα, τώρα που παίζουν οι επανέλεγχοι μελετών και κινούνται για ΕΣΠΑ μου τύχαν καποιές τέτοιες. Έχω δει άπειρα μπαλαμούτια, σε σημείο που πιστεύω ότι μελέτη χωρίς μπαλαμούτι δεν υπάρχει.





> Καθαρά για ακαδημαϊκούς λόγους και διαστροφής ένα δίκτυο ανοικτών αγωγών με βρόχους πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να λυθεί χρησιμοποιώντας την αρχή της συνέχειας (με την παραδοχή ότι έχεις σημειακές εισροές στο δίκτυο) συνδιασμένη με μια εξίσωση απωλειών φορτίου (παραδοσιακά manning) και τη δημιουργία ενός πίνακα εξισώσεων (αραιού, οι παροχές των αγωγών δεν θα συμμετέχουν σε όλες τις εξισώσεις του πίνακα) και την επίλυση με μια από τις μεθόδους που υπάρχουν ώστε να υπολογιστούν οι παροχές.


ΟΚ αυτά είναι οι βασικές παραδοχές. Το θέμα είναι στους κόμβους πέρα από εξίσωση συνέχειας πως θα ισορροπήσει επαναληπτικά το μητρώο?
Θέλει και άλλη εξίσωση. Στα υπό πίεση τον ρόλο αυτό παίζει η πίεση. Εδώ τι? Μάλλον σε κάθε κόμβο η άλλη εξίσωση θα είναι του κοινού ύψους πλήρωσης των αγωγών εξόδου.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Για ποιο λόγο τότε χρειάζεται το φρεάτιο 114 ή το 108? Άσε δεν έκανες λάθος!!

----------

